# Convenia Injection anyone's dog had it ?



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Lola has had what I thought was maybe a tiny abscess over her eyelid started about a week or more ago...Mind u she had one last year same thing over the other eye...I use a warm saline compress and it disappeared...I tried the same thing this time and after a few days it kinda popped but it was so tiny not much came out...but it went down to a point...But she continued to be bothered by it and it didn't look 100% normal to me so I took her in today...
The vet didn't really tell me what it was other than it was infected... She lifted Lola's eyelid and it was so red and looked like a bunch of tiny white pimples inside...poor little Lola...on top of all that she HATES....did I say HATES the vets...she will tolerate females vets alittle ..but she gets so so stressed out there...
The vet didn't want to give her antibiotics by mouth because she said with Lola's recent "gut" event...she might end up back with diaherra..so she said it was best to do the injectable kind...it called convenia and last 14 days ..I questioned her ALOT about this..she said she had been using it for 3 yrs now and has never seen a side effect in any dog or cat...Just wondering if anyone else's dog has had it and how did they do on it ? 

Nancy


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

The vet said I would notice a huge difference in Lola's eyelid today but to me still seems red ( although not as red as Friday ) And I still see those little white pimple like dots under her eyelid..I would say there is some improvement but not the HUGE amount the vet was talking about...maybe tomorrow...
I guess no one else on here has had the shot for their dogs since no one replied..she seems to have tolerated it well...no visible side effects thank goodness..

Nancy


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

My Lily had it. She had no noticeable side effects and it cleared up her condition.


----------



## Jean9220 (Jun 18, 2021)

Nancy said:


> The vet said I would notice a huge difference in Lola's eyelid today but to me still seems red ( although not as red as Friday ) And I still see those little white pimple like dots under her eyelid..I would say there is some improvement but not the HUGE amount the vet was talking about...maybe tomorrow...
> I guess no one else on here has had the shot for their dogs since no one replied..she seems to have tolerated it well...no visible side effects thank goodness..
> 
> Nancy


Hi I have just put on a question about my chi Maisie this seems to be the sane thing but Maisie's recurs everytime it clears up and the vets haven't a clue what is causing it


----------

